# Recipes



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I need good food.
Sarah is an EXCELLENT cook! Give me your recipes.

-----------------------------------------------------------
*Chicken Chow Mein*

Recipe Ingredients
4 Chicken Thigh Fillets
1 tablespoon Dry Sherry
1 tablespoon Dark Soy Sauce
Black Pepper
Butter
2 tablespoons Vegetable Oil
1 clove Garlic
1/2 teaspoon Ground Ginger
10 Mushrooms
4 Spring Onion
125g Dried Noodles
1/2 Yellow Pepper
100ml Chicken Stock
1 tablespoon Dry Sherry
1 tablespoon Light Soy Sauce
1 teaspoon Cornflour

1.	Slice the chicken into 1cm strips. Place the chicken in a bowl with the sherry, soy sauce, a knob of butter and a sprinkling of freshly ground black pepper. Mix well, cover and microwave until cooked, then drain.

2. Whilst the chicken is cooking: halve the mushrooms, slice the pepper and spring onions, and finely chop the garlic. Cook the dried noodles according to their instructions, then drain.

3. Heat the oil in a wok. Add the spring onions, garlic and ginger and stir fry for half a minute.

4. Add the stock, peppers, mushrooms, and drained chicken. Stir fry for 5 minutes.

5. Add the sherry, soy sauce and cornflour. Stir well. Add the noodles and stir fry for 3 minutes.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I need good food.
Sarah is an EXCELLENT cook! Give me your recipes.

-----------------------------------------------------------
*Chicken Chow Mein*

Recipe Ingredients
4 Chicken Thigh Fillets
1 tablespoon Dry Sherry
1 tablespoon Dark Soy Sauce
Black Pepper
Butter
2 tablespoons Vegetable Oil
1 clove Garlic
1/2 teaspoon Ground Ginger
10 Mushrooms
4 Spring Onion
125g Dried Noodles
1/2 Yellow Pepper
100ml Chicken Stock
1 tablespoon Dry Sherry
1 tablespoon Light Soy Sauce
1 teaspoon Cornflour

1.	Slice the chicken into 1cm strips. Place the chicken in a bowl with the sherry, soy sauce, a knob of butter and a sprinkling of freshly ground black pepper. Mix well, cover and microwave until cooked, then drain.

2. Whilst the chicken is cooking: halve the mushrooms, slice the pepper and spring onions, and finely chop the garlic. Cook the dried noodles according to their instructions, then drain.

3. Heat the oil in a wok. Add the spring onions, garlic and ginger and stir fry for half a minute.

4. Add the stock, peppers, mushrooms, and drained chicken. Stir fry for 5 minutes.

5. Add the sherry, soy sauce and cornflour. Stir well. Add the noodles and stir fry for 3 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Tabouleh (my most favourite salad), done RevSarah-Style:

What you need:
1/2 C dry bulgur wheat
1/4 C olive oil (or some more if you like it rich
2 cloves garlic
bunch of parsley
bunch of cilantro
3 mint leaves
english cucumber
2 large tomatoes, preferrably fresh and not refrigerated
4 green onions or 1 red onion

How to cook bulgur:

Boil 3/4 C water, place bulger in, turn off heat, and let sit for 1/2 hour (do this part first)

Place in a plastic container:

1/4 C olive oil
2 cloves minced garlic
1/2 C each chopped parsley and cilantro
3 mint leaves
1/3 C lemon juice (fresh tastes the best)

Put lid on plastic container and shake well.

In a medium-large glass bowl, gently fold together cucumber, tomatoes and onions.

Once bulgur is cooled to room temp, add mixture from container to coat, then add coated bulgur to veggie mixture. Refrigerate for 1/2-1 hour and enjoy.

This recipe is a lot of work, but if you love to chop and dice, it is a perfect thing to do while listening to your favourite tunes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Tabouleh (my most favourite salad), done RevSarah-Style:

What you need:
1/2 C dry bulgur wheat
1/4 C olive oil (or some more if you like it rich
2 cloves garlic
bunch of parsley
bunch of cilantro
3 mint leaves
english cucumber
2 large tomatoes, preferrably fresh and not refrigerated
4 green onions or 1 red onion

How to cook bulgur:

Boil 3/4 C water, place bulger in, turn off heat, and let sit for 1/2 hour (do this part first)

Place in a plastic container:

1/4 C olive oil
2 cloves minced garlic
1/2 C each chopped parsley and cilantro
3 mint leaves
1/3 C lemon juice (fresh tastes the best)

Put lid on plastic container and shake well.

In a medium-large glass bowl, gently fold together cucumber, tomatoes and onions.

Once bulgur is cooled to room temp, add mixture from container to coat, then add coated bulgur to veggie mixture. Refrigerate for 1/2-1 hour and enjoy.

This recipe is a lot of work, but if you love to chop and dice, it is a perfect thing to do while listening to your favourite tunes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Those both look wonderful.

I feel so bad that I cannot contribute anything, however. I may have many talents, but culinary ain't one of them.

HOPE OTHERS POST - come on, guys, help the Rev get his tummy filled!!!!

Offering support only, lol
J


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Those both look wonderful.

I feel so bad that I cannot contribute anything, however. I may have many talents, but culinary ain't one of them.

HOPE OTHERS POST - come on, guys, help the Rev get his tummy filled!!!!

Offering support only, lol
J


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

very simple yet very nice ! make sure you slowly simmer for 20 minutes,its not the same unless the chicken has softened up


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

very simple yet very nice ! make sure you slowly simmer for 20 minutes,its not the same unless the chicken has softened up


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Sarah, if you haven't had this before and you like tabouleh then I really think you'll enjoy this one. Nice, fresh, zippy flavor.

JC? Did yours not print?

Quinoa (Keen Wah) Salad

Stir 1 cup Quinoa into 1 ? cups boiling water and cook at a slow boil until clear, about 15-20 min. Add more water if needed. Place into refrigerator to cool.

Run ? cup frozen baby peas and ? cup frozen shoe peg corn under hot water until thawed. Let stand.

Mix ? cup chopped green and any other colored bell pepper (1/4 cup total) with 2 tablespoons chopped red onion.

Salad Dressing:

? cup canola oil
3 tbl lemon juice
? tsp garlic powder
? tsp curshed rosemary
? tsp salt

Mix Quinoa, veggies and dressing. Chill then enjoy. I reduced this to make it a smaller amount for me. Put it this way, my husband has this receipe listed under Terri's Wierd Foods. :?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Sarah, if you haven't had this before and you like tabouleh then I really think you'll enjoy this one. Nice, fresh, zippy flavor.

JC? Did yours not print?

Quinoa (Keen Wah) Salad

Stir 1 cup Quinoa into 1 ? cups boiling water and cook at a slow boil until clear, about 15-20 min. Add more water if needed. Place into refrigerator to cool.

Run ? cup frozen baby peas and ? cup frozen shoe peg corn under hot water until thawed. Let stand.

Mix ? cup chopped green and any other colored bell pepper (1/4 cup total) with 2 tablespoons chopped red onion.

Salad Dressing:

? cup canola oil
3 tbl lemon juice
? tsp garlic powder
? tsp curshed rosemary
? tsp salt

Mix Quinoa, veggies and dressing. Chill then enjoy. I reduced this to make it a smaller amount for me. Put it this way, my husband has this receipe listed under Terri's Wierd Foods. :?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Vegetarian Cutlet Spread

3 cutlets from 1 can of Vegatarian cutlets

1 ? Tablespoon roasted pecans
1 Tablespoon green onions
1 Tablespoon chopped pimentos
2 Tablespoons sweet pickle relish
3 heaping tablespoons mayonnaise

Mix and chill

I like to make tabouleh, the quinoa salad and this and then have a some great salad greens with all.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Vegetarian Cutlet Spread

3 cutlets from 1 can of Vegatarian cutlets

1 ? Tablespoon roasted pecans
1 Tablespoon green onions
1 Tablespoon chopped pimentos
2 Tablespoons sweet pickle relish
3 heaping tablespoons mayonnaise

Mix and chill

I like to make tabouleh, the quinoa salad and this and then have a some great salad greens with all.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Lastly, this is a great dish for fall and winter. Bring on a great salad and some good bread and butter. Lovely. yummy. 

Disclaimer...Not vegetarian, veggan, low salt, low fat, Atkins friendly, etc...just damn GOOD!

CHICKEN CINELLI - Makes 8 servings

6 strips bacon
1 chicken cut up ? half the chicken breast
1 pound white mushrooms, sliced
1 teaspoon salt
? cup chopped parsley
3 garlic cloves finely chopped
2 14 oz cans chicken broth (3 and ? cups)
2 6 oz cans tomato paste
1 cup red wine
? teaspoon ground black pepper
1 ? - 2 pounds potatoes, peeled and cut into pieces
4 large carrots peeled and sliced ? inch thick
1 8 1/2 oz can lima beans drained
1 6 oz dry weight pitted black olives, drained
1 16 oz jar pearl onions, drained

In a large covered bacon until crisp. Remove, crumble and set aside. Brown chicken in bacon fat, then remove and set aside. Add mushrooms and salt to skillet and saut? for 3 minutes. Add parsley and garlic and saut? for 2 more minutes.

In a bowl blend together broth, tomato paste, wine and pepper. There?s too much volume for one skillet so place half the mushroom mixture into a second covered skillet. Stir half the broth mixture and bacon into each skillet. To each skillet add half the chicken, potatoes, carrots, lima beans, olives and onions. Cover and bring to a boil.  Reduce heat to low and cook for 1 ? hours . Turn chicken halfway through cooking.

p.s. there *is* a big enough skillet to cook this and it's at my house. lol


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Lastly, this is a great dish for fall and winter. Bring on a great salad and some good bread and butter. Lovely. yummy. 

Disclaimer...Not vegetarian, veggan, low salt, low fat, Atkins friendly, etc...just damn GOOD!

CHICKEN CINELLI - Makes 8 servings

6 strips bacon
1 chicken cut up ? half the chicken breast
1 pound white mushrooms, sliced
1 teaspoon salt
? cup chopped parsley
3 garlic cloves finely chopped
2 14 oz cans chicken broth (3 and ? cups)
2 6 oz cans tomato paste
1 cup red wine
? teaspoon ground black pepper
1 ? - 2 pounds potatoes, peeled and cut into pieces
4 large carrots peeled and sliced ? inch thick
1 8 1/2 oz can lima beans drained
1 6 oz dry weight pitted black olives, drained
1 16 oz jar pearl onions, drained

In a large covered bacon until crisp. Remove, crumble and set aside. Brown chicken in bacon fat, then remove and set aside. Add mushrooms and salt to skillet and saut? for 3 minutes. Add parsley and garlic and saut? for 2 more minutes.

In a bowl blend together broth, tomato paste, wine and pepper. There?s too much volume for one skillet so place half the mushroom mixture into a second covered skillet. Stir half the broth mixture and bacon into each skillet. To each skillet add half the chicken, potatoes, carrots, lima beans, olives and onions. Cover and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low and cook for 1 ? hours . Turn chicken halfway through cooking.

p.s. there *is* a big enough skillet to cook this and it's at my house. lol


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

stupid me ! anyway here ya go

Chicken Curry
Approx 5carbs for the whole recipe
Ingredients: 
Chicken Pieces
100ml double cream
100ml chicken stock
1tsp ground cumin
1tsp ground coriander
0.5 tsp ginger
1tsp chopped leaf coriander

Fry the chicken pieces first, then gently heat the doublecream, in a pan, while adding the spices and finally the chicken stock. Once this had heated add the chicken pieces and leave it to simmer for 20mins, in order for the sauce to thicken slightly.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

stupid me ! anyway here ya go

Chicken Curry
Approx 5carbs for the whole recipe
Ingredients: 
Chicken Pieces
100ml double cream
100ml chicken stock
1tsp ground cumin
1tsp ground coriander
0.5 tsp ginger
1tsp chopped leaf coriander

Fry the chicken pieces first, then gently heat the doublecream, in a pan, while adding the spices and finally the chicken stock. Once this had heated add the chicken pieces and leave it to simmer for 20mins, in order for the sauce to thicken slightly.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Looks like we're gonna be needing this what with the ml stuff ( math conversions  , spinning again)

Converting Between Standard English and Metric Units
Common Measurement Conversions in Recipes
1 cup = 24 centiliter (cl) or 240 milliliter (ml)
1 tablespoon (tbsp) = 15 milliliter (ml)
1 teaspoon (tsp) = 5 milliliter (ml)
1 fluid ounce (oz) = 30 milliliter (ml)
1 pound (lb) = 454 grams (gm)

Weight
1 ounce = 28.35 grams
1 pound = 453.59 grams
1 gram = 0.035 ounce
100 grams = 3.5 ounces
1000 grams = 2.2 pounds
1 kilogram = 35 ounces
1 kilogram = 2.2 pounds

Volume
1 milliliter = 1/5 teaspoon
1 milliliter = 0.03 fluid ounce
1 teaspoon = 5 milliliters
1 tablespoon = 15 milliliters
1 fluid ounce = 30 milliliters
1 fluid cup = 236.6 milliliters
1 quart = 946.4 milliliters
1 liter (1000 milliliters) = 34 fluid ounces
1 liter (1000 milliliters) = 4.2 cups
1 liter (1000 milliliters) = 2.1 fluid pints
1 liter (1000 milliliters) = 1.06 fluid quarts
1 liter (1000 milliliters) = 0.26 gallon
1 gallon = 3.8 liters

Temperature
Conversion formulas:
?C = (?F - 32) X 5/9 
?F = (?C X 9/5) + 32
32?F = 0?C
40?F = 4.4?C
100?F = 37.7?C
200?F = 93.3?C
225?F = 107.2?C
250?F = 121.1?C
275?F = 135?C
300?F = 148.9?C
325?F = 162.8?C
350?F = 176.7?C
375?F = 190.6?C
400?F = 204.4?C
425?F = 218.3?C
450?F = 232.2?C
475?F = 246.1?C
500?F = 260?C

Distance
1 inch = 2.5 centimeters
1 foot = 30 centimeters
1 millimeter = 0.04 inch
1 centimeter = 0.4 inch
1 meter = 3.3 feet

Abbreviations
Standard English
cup = C
fluid cup = fl C
fluid ounce = fl oz
fluid quart = fl qt
foot = ft
gallon = gal
inch = in
ounce = oz
pint = pt
pound = lb
quart = qt
tablespoon = T or Tbsp
teaspoon = t or tsp
yard = yd

Metric
millimeter = mm
centimeter = cm
meter = m
kilometer = km
milliliter = mL
liter = L 
milligram = mg
gram = g
kilogram = kg

Unusual Weights and Measures
1 bit = 2 pinches
1 smidgen = 4 bits
1 dollop = 2 smidgens
1 gaggle = 3 dollops
1 gaggle = 2 glugs
1 blanket = 2 glugs
1 smothering = 3 blankets

LIQUID MEASUREMENTS vs. DRY MEASUREMENT
***The table below shows the differences between dry measurement and liquid measurement

DRY UNIT/LIQUID UNIT
1 pint, dry = 1.1636 pints, liquid
1 quart, dry = 1.1636 quarts, liquid
1 gallon, dry = 1.1636 gallons, liquid

WEIGHT
The two most commonly used units of weight (or mass) measurement for cooking in the U.S. are the ounce and the pound. Do not confuse the ounce of weight with the fluid ounce, because they are not the same; there is no standard conversion between weight and volume unless you know the density of the ingredient. To make matters worse, there are different kinds of weight measurement; Avoirdupois weight, Troy weight, and Apothecaries weight. In the U.S., when someone refers to pounds and ounces of weight (especially in cooking) they are usually referring to Avoirdupois weight.

Basic Cooking Rule:
16 ounces = 1 pound


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Looks like we're gonna be needing this what with the ml stuff ( math conversions  , spinning again)

Converting Between Standard English and Metric Units
Common Measurement Conversions in Recipes
1 cup = 24 centiliter (cl) or 240 milliliter (ml)
1 tablespoon (tbsp) = 15 milliliter (ml)
1 teaspoon (tsp) = 5 milliliter (ml)
1 fluid ounce (oz) = 30 milliliter (ml)
1 pound (lb) = 454 grams (gm)

Weight
1 ounce = 28.35 grams
1 pound = 453.59 grams
1 gram = 0.035 ounce
100 grams = 3.5 ounces
1000 grams = 2.2 pounds
1 kilogram = 35 ounces
1 kilogram = 2.2 pounds

Volume
1 milliliter = 1/5 teaspoon
1 milliliter = 0.03 fluid ounce
1 teaspoon = 5 milliliters
1 tablespoon = 15 milliliters
1 fluid ounce = 30 milliliters
1 fluid cup = 236.6 milliliters
1 quart = 946.4 milliliters
1 liter (1000 milliliters) = 34 fluid ounces
1 liter (1000 milliliters) = 4.2 cups
1 liter (1000 milliliters) = 2.1 fluid pints
1 liter (1000 milliliters) = 1.06 fluid quarts
1 liter (1000 milliliters) = 0.26 gallon
1 gallon = 3.8 liters

Temperature
Conversion formulas:
?C = (?F - 32) X 5/9 
?F = (?C X 9/5) + 32
32?F = 0?C
40?F = 4.4?C
100?F = 37.7?C
200?F = 93.3?C
225?F = 107.2?C
250?F = 121.1?C
275?F = 135?C
300?F = 148.9?C
325?F = 162.8?C
350?F = 176.7?C
375?F = 190.6?C
400?F = 204.4?C
425?F = 218.3?C
450?F = 232.2?C
475?F = 246.1?C
500?F = 260?C

Distance
1 inch = 2.5 centimeters
1 foot = 30 centimeters
1 millimeter = 0.04 inch
1 centimeter = 0.4 inch
1 meter = 3.3 feet

Abbreviations
Standard English
cup = C
fluid cup = fl C
fluid ounce = fl oz
fluid quart = fl qt
foot = ft
gallon = gal
inch = in
ounce = oz
pint = pt
pound = lb
quart = qt
tablespoon = T or Tbsp
teaspoon = t or tsp
yard = yd

Metric
millimeter = mm
centimeter = cm
meter = m
kilometer = km
milliliter = mL
liter = L 
milligram = mg
gram = g
kilogram = kg

Unusual Weights and Measures
1 bit = 2 pinches
1 smidgen = 4 bits
1 dollop = 2 smidgens
1 gaggle = 3 dollops
1 gaggle = 2 glugs
1 blanket = 2 glugs
1 smothering = 3 blankets

LIQUID MEASUREMENTS vs. DRY MEASUREMENT
***The table below shows the differences between dry measurement and liquid measurement

DRY UNIT/LIQUID UNIT
1 pint, dry = 1.1636 pints, liquid
1 quart, dry = 1.1636 quarts, liquid
1 gallon, dry = 1.1636 gallons, liquid

WEIGHT
The two most commonly used units of weight (or mass) measurement for cooking in the U.S. are the ounce and the pound. Do not confuse the ounce of weight with the fluid ounce, because they are not the same; there is no standard conversion between weight and volume unless you know the density of the ingredient. To make matters worse, there are different kinds of weight measurement; Avoirdupois weight, Troy weight, and Apothecaries weight. In the U.S., when someone refers to pounds and ounces of weight (especially in cooking) they are usually referring to Avoirdupois weight.

Basic Cooking Rule:
16 ounces = 1 pound


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

> In the U.S., when someone refers to pounds and ounces of weight (especially in cooking) they are usually referring to Avoirdupois weight.


Note: The standard Avoirdupois pound of the United States is equivalent to the weight of 27.7015 cubic inches of distilled water at 62[deg] Fahrenheit, the barometer being at 30 inches, and the water weighed in the air with brass weights. In this system of weights 16 drams make 1 ounce, 16 ounces 1 pound, 25 pounds 1 quarter, 4 quarters 1 hundred weight, and 20 hundred weight 1 ton. The above pound contains 7,000 grains, or 453.54 grams, so that 1 pound avoirdupois is equivalent to 1 31-144 pounds troy. (See Troy weight.) Formerly, a hundred weight was reckoned at 112 pounds, the ton being 2,240 pounds (sometimes called a long ton) _Dictionary.com_.

Metric weights are for sissies. Anybody can multiply and divide by 10. :wink: :lol:


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

> In the U.S., when someone refers to pounds and ounces of weight (especially in cooking) they are usually referring to Avoirdupois weight.


Note: The standard Avoirdupois pound of the United States is equivalent to the weight of 27.7015 cubic inches of distilled water at 62[deg] Fahrenheit, the barometer being at 30 inches, and the water weighed in the air with brass weights. In this system of weights 16 drams make 1 ounce, 16 ounces 1 pound, 25 pounds 1 quarter, 4 quarters 1 hundred weight, and 20 hundred weight 1 ton. The above pound contains 7,000 grains, or 453.54 grams, so that 1 pound avoirdupois is equivalent to 1 31-144 pounds troy. (See Troy weight.) Formerly, a hundred weight was reckoned at 112 pounds, the ton being 2,240 pounds (sometimes called a long ton) _Dictionary.com_.

Metric weights are for sissies. Anybody can multiply and divide by 10. :wink: :lol:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

You did that on purpose Dalai! 

Math beyond math.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

stew

mutton or lamb 
lots of potatoes
carrots
onion
stock

cut it all up leaving big pieces of potato. simmer for 1 to 2 hours evaporating off water. lovely


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

*Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwich*

_Ingredients:_
Two slices of bread (white or whole wheat)
Peanut Butter
Jelly

Lay two slices of bread on a plate. Spread peanut better on one slice and then jelly on the other slice. Now slap those babies together and voila, you got yourself dinner.


----------

